# Rural Metro Colorado



## angus (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi-

Just wondering if anyone has information on rural/metro in Aurora Colorado? Heard rumors of FD medics riding in on all calls... Good experience as paramedic?

Thanks!


----------



## LucidResq (Aug 21, 2010)

Many friends employed by R/M out here.... "an alright place to work as an EMT, a terrible place to work as a medic."


----------



## sir.shocksalot (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll second what Lucid says. Don't count on getting good medic experience there, you won't do a single ALS thing there, fire will do it all for you. Try for Denver Health, Pridemark, or AMR Colorado Springs.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, good place for a paycheck while you look for a place to be a medic.


----------

